# screen too big for monitor



## gideon112 (May 8, 2009)

I've had my computer hooked up to my 32" tv for a while now via an s-video adapter and component cables, But the other day I unhooked the cables frome the computer and used them as composite cables to watch a movie. When I tried to reconnect the cables to the computer, there was no signal, and I haven't been able to get a signal since. I've tried a different port on the tv as well as different cables, but to no avail. Can anyone tell me why I'm no longer getting a signal? But my main question is...

Since I couldn't get that to work, I bought an HDMI-DVI cable, and am currently using it to connect my computer and tv. The only problem is that the computer screen is too big for the tv. I've tried every resolution and none of them fix the problem. Are there any other ways to solve this?

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## gideon112 (May 9, 2009)

Anybody....Any ideas?


----------



## Scubie67 (May 9, 2009)

recheck connections to make sure your not missing something .. On second question ,Is there a PC input to your TV?  That might be resize properly if you try that.

 Also some TVs arent high resolution, so you could check the manufacturer for specs of your current TV


----------



## gideon112 (May 9, 2009)

Scubie67 said:


> recheck connections to make sure your not missing something .. On second question ,Is there a PC input to your TV?  That might be resize properly if you try that.
> 
> Also some TVs arent high resolution, so you could check the manufacturer for specs of your current TV



connections are good, drivers are up to date,but the screen is still too big.
Yes, there is a pc input on my tv, but it's a VGA and all I have on my computer is DVI =(
My tv is a Polaroid TLXB-3211....an HDTV w/ hdmi inputs. So I'm using an HDMI to DVI cable to connect the two. And the manual says the tv's max resolution is 1366x768, but when I try it, I just get a black screen until the preview times out and returns to the previous setting.
Also, I just tried disabling the display adapter all together and that fixed the screen size issue, but then I didn't have the correct resolution option available.


----------



## Scubie67 (May 9, 2009)

When I first got my monitor I tried to use the HDMI on my 27.5 " it wouldnt size properly(it would cut off the edges of the screen).I also have all latest drivers.After trying different resolutions I went back to standard DVI and it sizes perfectly at 1920 X 1200 which is native res. for my monitor.

 Thats why I wonder if HDMI really only works best with game consoles and such.

 See if you have an extra DVI cord you can borrow and try that and see if it works before buying one.

 Edit: okay after looking up your tv you may need a DVI to VGA adaptor, check to see if you have one of those lying around ,most of the time graphics cards will come with one 

http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/polaroid-3211-tlxb/4507-6482_7-32477599.html?tag=mncol;psum


----------



## Brett_md (May 10, 2009)

gideon112 said:


> I've had my computer hooked up to my 32" tv for a while now via an s-video adapter and component cables, But the other day I unhooked the cables frome the computer and used them as composite cables to watch a movie. When I tried to reconnect the cables to the computer, there was no signal, and I haven't been able to get a signal since. I've tried a different port on the tv as well as different cables, but to no avail. Can anyone tell me why I'm no longer getting a signal? But my main question is...
> 
> Since I couldn't get that to work, I bought an HDMI-DVI cable, and am currently using it to connect my computer and tv. The only problem is that the computer screen is too big for the tv. I've tried every resolution and none of them fix the problem. Are there any other ways to solve this?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help




I just dealt with this on my monitor.  Our monitors are different, but maybe this will help.  I went into the monitors menu, found an "Image Settings" menu and had to switch it from "Video Mode" to "PC Mode".  

I had spent a lot of time trying different resolutions, monitors, etc. until I found this setting in the monitors menu settings.  Try going through the monitors settings and see if you can find anything like this.  

Hope this helps.


----------

